# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  شيبون

## ابومهند

*في الصدى عدد اليوم محوﻻت هلاليه لتسجيل شيبون في الملكية وبعدها للهلال يعني نفس الطريقة التي سجل به الوك معقول يا ابو جريشه عندك للاعبين زي شيبون في الرديف وكمان عوز تنزل ابراهومة وشمس الفلاح عشان بله و الباشا عندهم سنتين ما دقو كورة
                        	*

----------


## أبو ريم

*والله يا ابو مهند شئ غريب ومحبط،،،،
معقولة اهمال مثل شيبوب وهناك اعمام جالسين بالكشف!!!!! ليس هذا فحسب بل محاولة انزال قلت لى ابراهومه وشمس الفلاح لالحاق الباشا وبلة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
اليس فيهم رجل رشيد؟
                        	*

----------


## Mirikhabi

*الشي السمعناه انه شيبوب رفض تحويله من هاوي الى محترف .. والانباء رشحت بانه التصرف ده كان وراهو وكيل اعمال افريقي
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*نحن نعتبر ان خانات   على جعفر وعمر بخيت  والريح  شاغرة-- وقريبا  ستكون  خانات   مصعب  والمعز   وراجى  شاغرة-- -- احتياجات مريخ 2017
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يجب ان يحتاط المريخ لذلك جدا
*

----------


## مغربي

*شيبون افضل من جميع لعيبة المريخ الحاليين والهلال ممكن يبيع الوراه وقدامو شان شيبون
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*المشكلة انو شيبون مختفى وتسجيلات الجنوب بتبدا بعد ايام
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*مخطط الهلال شبه نجح
                        	*

----------


## Mirikhabi

*حسب كلام اوسونو اليوم في عموده 

شيبوب اول امس كان مجتمع مع الكاردينال في بيت التاني


الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*إذا رغب في اللهلال الله يسهل عليه 

إن عالم الإحتراف ياسادة
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*الان ف اقوال الصحف ف صحيفة الجوهره الهلال يختف شيبون  من المريخ 
الواضح انو فقدنا افضل لاعب وكلو بسبب الفلس ي لجنة التسيير اي زول كان بسخط علي الوالي القائد الفذ بقول ليه خم وصر  وتاني كل م تلبن حايشيلا الطير
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الحلة
					

إذا رغب في اللهلال الله يسهل عليه 

إن عالم الإحتراف ياسادة



 ود الحله م قصة رغبه الحكايه موهبه  ولازم تحافظ عليها شنو لو ادوه ال 800 الطلبه للتصعيد يشطبو راجي ومصعب وبي قروشم يسجلو شيبون دا مبلغ تافه جدا قصاد موهبة شيبون
                        	*

----------


## الخواض الشيخ

*الثقه كامله فى لجنه التسيير بحسن تصرفها فساعدوها بالدعم المعنوى على ما انجز وماهو قادم باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*اذا راح شيبون الهلال خسارة كبيرة
                        	*

----------


## golden

*المشكلة انه اللاعب لازال بعقد هاوي ويحق له الانتقال بدون موافقة المريخ ... حكاية الوكيل دي شتلة اعلامية  لرفع سعره زي اي لاعب مهم في صحفيين بياخدو نصيبهم من المواضيع دي. لكن ادارة المريخ لم تكن جادة في الاتفاق معه وتحويل العقد الى محترف .
                        	*

----------


## ابومهند

*شيبون كان لم يحتاج لسوئ إخلاء خانة وخطاب تصعيد
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*افضل لاعب على الساحة
موهبة نادرة الوجود
يجب المحافظة على مهما كلف
                        	*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*والله اذا هو موافق على الحاجات البعمل فيها الهلال وعايز يمشى ... الباب يفوت جمل .
هو لو ما المريخ فى زول بعرف حاجة اسمها شيبون ؟
                        	*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*ما تشغلوا روحكم بمواضيع فـــــــــــــــــــارغة .
                        	*

----------


## Yousif Alnaim

*محاولة انزال ابراهومة و شمس الفلاح لإعادة بلة و الباشا تبقى تضحية بأثنين من افضل لاعبي المريخ ..فاللاعبان و إن قبلا القرار ظاهريآ فإنهما سينتهزان اي فرصة لمغادرته كرد فعل على القرار ..و سؤالنا لأبي جريشة من قال أننا نرغب في عودة الثنائي ..نحن في انتظار التخلص من عمر بخيت و الريح علي و علي طعفر و راجي فلماذا يسعى مجلسنا الهمام لزيادة اوجاعنا ..نامل أن تفشل تلك المساعي و الا يقتلوا فرحتنا بتصعيد الشابين .. وليسعى ابو جريشة و مجلسه في تثبيت شيبون الذي أصبح في متناول الهلال .
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED DEVIL
					

والله اذا هو موافق على الحاجات البعمل فيها الهلال وعايز يمشى ... الباب يفوت جمل .
هو لو ما المريخ فى زول بعرف حاجة اسمها شيبون ؟



انا بعرف وكتير غيري بعرفو شخصيا تابعتو ف المورده وموهوب اصلا ليه نفرط فيه
                        	*

----------


## محمد عبده

*شيبون لو مشى خياروا لا يلام عليه احد. ولن يخسر المريخ شيئا بل ممكن يلقي قروش رعاية الموهبة حتى ولو 100ج مكسب وقصة مستقبل المريخ دي ما اظن لانو ما عندنا لاعب قاعد يلعب 3 سنين بي مستوي متصاعد راس مالو مانشيت واحد حوارين وبعدها يجلط ونحنا نصفر ونسب. وقصة افضل لاعب في المريخ دي فيها اجحاف شديد، انا مع فكرة اللاعب الناضج في الخانة يلعب سنتين بي مستوي ثابت يحقق المطلوب. طالما مافي اي قانون بيحمي مواهب النادي بالاضافة لنفسية الموهوبين بعد الاضواء. من بعد جندي نميري تابع من السنية للكبار وقدم للمريخ.
                        	*

----------


## الاشتر

*فاطمة الصادق على صفحتها كتبت
شيبون يرافق الكاردينال لبحردار صباح هذا اليوم. .اجازه سعيده ياكابتن. .ومبروك علينا
*

----------


## الاشتر

*


*

----------


## الاشتر

*يصبح ما تناقلته الصحف بانتقال شيبون صحيح 
وان ادارة المريخ غفلت عن لاعب جاهز قدم مستويات جيدة في البطولة الافريقية
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*عليهو يسهل وعلينا يمهل
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*كان للجنة التسير من باب الاولويات المحافظة علي شيبون وابراهومة وشمس الفلاح واي لاعب يبرز موهبتة بالرديف لانهم مستقبل المريخ والحق يقال خسارة ذهاب شيبون للجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## احمد عبدالله

*اليوم سيسافر شيبون الي بحر دار وسينضم للملكيه
                        	*

----------


## احمد عبدالله

*الي متي عالم الترضيات يسيطر علي عالم المريخ انه عالم الاحتراف فاهلا بالمواهب ووداعا للعواجيز
                        	*

----------


## احمد عبدالله

*واحد يورينا الوضع الان لشيبون هل هو مقيد بكشوفات المريخ ام مفكوك ام هاوي ام باارديف الحاصل بالضبط
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*الله لا كسبك يا غارزيتو شقيش ما تقبل
كل منك يوم ماقعدت معاهو مع وكيل اللاعبين
يارب قبضت كم فى الصفقة دى
مرقت وخليت فايروس وراك
الله لاكسبك تانى وتالت
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو دعاء
					

الله لا كسبك يا غارزيتو شقيش ما تقبل
كل منك يوم ماقعدت معاهو مع وكيل اللاعبين
يارب قبضت كم فى الصفقة دى
مرقت وخليت فايروس وراك
الله لاكسبك تانى وتالت



عشان الناس تعرف ان المهندس همت كان علي حق 
  غرزه كان جلس اسبوع اخر كان خرب كثير
   لكن المريخ ما عنده إداره تجلس مع اللاعبين وتعرف كل شي 
   يكفي ان الباشا سكت طول هذا الوقت لنعرف الحقائق
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

عشان الناس تعرف ان المهندس همت كان علي حق 
  غرزه كان جلس اسبوع اخر كان خرب كثير
   لكن المريخ ما عنده إداره تجلس مع اللاعبين وتعرف كل شي 
   يكفي ان الباشا سكت طول هذا الوقت لنعرف الحقائق



 نعم ..المهندس همد كان علي حق وما قاله كابتن الباشا عن غارزيتو ومحاولته لابعاد محسن سيد عن الفريق بمساعدته ككابتن للفريق . ورفض الباشا لذلك والذي كان سبباً لإبعاده عن المشاركة مع الفريق.
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

عشان الناس تعرف ان المهندس همت كان علي حق 
  غرزه كان جلس اسبوع اخر كان خرب كثير
   لكن المريخ ما عنده إداره تجلس مع اللاعبين وتعرف كل شي 
   يكفي ان الباشا سكت طول هذا الوقت لنعرف الحقائق



كلامك 100% واليوم الصدى جابت الأخبار دى معظم الناس قامت على مزمل بحجة إن إيراد مثل هذا الخبر القصد منه عدم التجديد لغارزيتو ، غايتو غرزة السواها ما بتمرق بسهولة

*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*اللهم اصلح الحال ... بقينا ما فاهمين حاجة
                        	*

----------

